# What's the deal with the Burton Nug?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

IT's a piece of shit fuck around novelty stick and that's that.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

That just killed my buzz lol. 

Can you tell me what's poor about it? Every review I've read says it's the cat's PJ's.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

He didn't think it was that bad really..

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Burton Nug Used and Reviewed


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

Is BurtonAvenger the Angry snowboarder? I love that blog...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

F.T said:


> I'm looking to get my first board next year and this looks like just the ticket!


Damn talk about Drinkability! I'd go with the Method. It's the best board ever made. I've never ridden one but that's what I hear.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

F.T said:


> Is BurtonAvenger the Angry snowboarder? I love that blog...


Ya don't you recognize the attitude lol


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

mjd said:


> Damn talk about Drinkability! I'd go with the Method. It's the best board ever made. I've never ridden one but that's what I hear.


Fuck off. I'm asking opinions in a polite fashion. Your sarcastic jabs just make you look like a dick...


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

F.T said:


> Fuck off. I'm asking opinions in a polite fashion. Your sarcastic jabs just make you look like a dick...


yea sorry about pissing you off dude- i was a little out of line. i just hate false advertising.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mjd said:


> Damn talk about Drinkability! I'd go with the Method. It's the best board ever made. I've never ridden one but that's what I hear.


Just buy this you'll be the bestest in the whole wide world unless you ride a Unicorn.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm just wondering how many people have ridden it... I have one and it's a pretty sick ride. A bit stiff than I expected. It's not advertised online anywhere but it's a 4 on Burton's flex scale. It's really easy to spin with and great for buttering just cause it's so small. It's a very forgiving board as well. Overall it's pretty awesome for everything. I've had no problems bombing with it and it's great in the park. Only thing it isn't so great on is ice and powder. Even though Burton says it's a dream in powder, it really isn't. It just sinks. Feel free to ask me anything about it!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I have ridden it. It floats really well, much better than my old never summer sl 160. It seriously just cut through powder and stayed on top like it was nothing. It did not make sense, but thats what happened. being small, it was super manueverable and fun.

YouTube - January at the Bell

-shitty quality, but you can basically see whats going on.

But onto the cons:
Even though the edges were sharp, they felt dull when turning. I actually slipped out on trails that were not steep at all. Basically, its only fun to ride in new snow/soft conditions.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> It floats really well


Hmm. I guess it must just be that the only powder I had was on flats. I didn't have nice powder like you did.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

I rode the 146 along with some friends. We all liked it overall...surprisingly you can carve TRENCHES on it. It seriously holds an edge. It has a ton of pop...overall very fun to ride. The only place we ran into trouble was in fresh snow with a thick crust on top. My buddy (another instructor) went over the handlebars three times. It was hilarious. But in general I would describe it as one of the more fun boards I tested this season. Strangely enough, because of the stiffness of the nose and tail, I still do WAY better butters on either my evo or borrowed hero etc. Just my .02, let me know if i can give you any more info.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm, i've owned a Nug 150 for about 3 to 4 weeks now. i'm 6'0" and weigh 175lbs. 

i largely agree with the Burton Avenger. 

don't get me wrong - the board is great fun. if you like skateboarding you will love it. it is great for jibbing around and popping of side hits on the slopes. it also rides fine on any on-piste slopes. 

it is not great for going off-piste and riding powder. it floats ok but thats just not good enough. also, it is not big or stable enough to hit bigger jumps or drops etc. 

overall i'd say it is a fun "stay on the pistes and piss around board"

fyi, next season they are bringing out the Nug in a directional shape and three new lenghts in that shape - 144, 148 and 152 - presumably more freeride oriented than this season's true twin 142, 146, 150 - but i'd say forget about this board if you're interested in freeriding.


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

I like dicking around on piste and if the snow's any good here in Andorra (Which it hasn't been all season) I love powder and off piste. I'm also interested in learning some park next year too.

Is it not an "do it all" board then? I'm looking for an all mountain freestyle. Something like a Bataleon ET probably. This does look pretty sweet though...


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

It is all mountain freestyle. Trust me.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

F.T said:


> I like dicking around on piste and if the snow's any good here in Andorra (Which it hasn't been all season) I love powder and off piste. I'm also interested in learning some park next year too.
> 
> Is it not an "do it all" board then? I'm looking for an all mountain freestyle. Something like a Bataleon ET probably. This does look pretty sweet though...


definitely not a "do it all" board. you'll need another board if you want to feel comfortable going off-piste and riding ungroomed/unknown terrain. and forget about using the Nug for anything remotely gnarly or sketchy - no good for that. 

plenty of good "do it all" boards out there though... i haven't tried/gotten lots of mileage with loads of decks (unlike some other people on the forum) but i can swear by the Ride DH.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Dioxin01 said:


> It is all mountain freestyle. Trust me.


all mountain freestyle - what a load of bull! Travis Rice is an all mountain freestyle board - how the fuck can you put those two boards in the same sentence!


----------



## F.T (Mar 2, 2011)

I feel like I need to try it for myself. Hopefully the snowboard asylum in the UK will have it for next season. I'm really curious to at least have a go on it. Thanks for all the feedback guys...

EDIT: Also, are any of the variations of the Trice signature all mountain freestyle? I'm 6"0 tall and about 75kg, so I'd probably be looking for a 155-157 in terms of length. Is there a fairly soft and playful version, that can still hit the piste and powder hard?


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

thetraveler said:


> all mountain freestyle - what a load of bull! Travis Rice is an all mountain freestyle board - how the fuck can you put those two boards in the same sentence!


Sorry. Didn't realize that there was only one all mountain freestyle board being manufactured. I should've known. The Nug was designed for all mountain and was one of winning 2011 Good Wood Park boards.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

F.T said:


> I feel like I need to try it for myself. Hopefully the snowboard asylum in the UK will have it for next season. I'm really curious to at least have a go on it. Thanks for all the feedback guys...


You're right. I strongly urge you to try it before buying as it's such a weird board. I didn't try it but I found it to my liking so I guess I was lucky. It seems people love the Nug or hate it. A lot of people here also hate Burton in general so you can't get a non-biased review on this forum.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Dioxin01 said:


> Sorry. Didn't realize that there was only one all mountain freestyle board being manufactured. I should've known. The Nug was designed for all mountain and was one of winning 2011 Good Wood Park boards.


first of all, i dont give a crap if the Nug got the Nobel prize for physics or if it won the good wood or whatever - do you even know how the good wood test works?

...and you're clearly avoiding my point - the Nug does not come anywhere near the TRice, DH, Custom, Agent, and many other all mountain freestyle boards in terms of off-piste performance. just because they call it an all-mountain freestyle board don't make it so. geddit?


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

thetraveler said:


> first of all, i dont give a crap if the Nug got the Nobel prize for physics or if it won the good wood or whatever - do you even know how the good wood test works?
> 
> ...and you're clearly avoiding my point - the Nug does not come anywhere near the TRice, DH, Custom, Agent, and many other all mountain freestyle boards in terms of off-piste performance. just because they call it an all-mountain freestyle board don't make it so. geddit?


Yes I do know how the Good Wood test works thank you.
I guess a lot of it also has to do with personal preference. I have a 2011 Custom and I like the Nug a lot more (hurts to say that; feels like I'm picking a favorite child).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHAHA Good Wood what a fucking joke. I'll take pictures of the test when it happens next month. Nothing like riding Breck in 50 degree weather, corn snow slush, making 1 lap on a board through a park.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHAHA Good Wood what a fucking joke. I'll take pictures of the test when it happens next month. Nothing like riding Breck in 50 degree weather, corn snow slush, making 1 lap on a board through a park.


Ok so maybe they're not tested in the best conditions. However, I understand you tested the Nug, how many runs did you take it on?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I rode it for like 2 plus hours at a resort with 0 lift lines and a shit ton more vertical than the park at Breck has.


----------



## Dioxin01 (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright cool. I actually consulted your review when buying the board.


----------

